# synchroniser sur un nouveau ordi et recuperation photo



## Kaifen (6 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

je vous écris car je rencontre un double problème.
tout a commencé quand je me suis fais cambrioler et voler mon ordinateur au début des vacances. Peu de temps après j'ai reçu mon ipad et n'ayant plus d'ordi, je suis aller le synchroniser sur le pc de ma belle mère (pour une fois qu'elle sert  à quelque choses...).
Aujourd'hui les assurances m'ont enfin remboursé et j'ai pus me racheter mon jolie petit Macbook Pro.
Mais voila je souhaite pouvoir synchroniser mon ipad avec cet ordi et ne surtout pas perdre les photo de mes vacances que j'ai vider au fur et à mesure sur mon ipad (grâce à l'adaptateur bien pratique).
Donc, Est-ce possible de synchroniser mon pad sur mon nouveau mac et de ne pas perdre les photos stocké dans l'ipad?

J'espere que l'un d'entre vous aura une solution (je précise que je suis pas super doué en informatique).


----------



## Powerdom (7 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Il n'est pas possible de synchroniser sur deux machines a la fois, mais tu pourras synchroniser sur ton nouveau Mac, ton iPad. 
Lors du branchement, il faudra que tu choisisses de transfer sur ton Mac le contenu de l'ipad et pas l'inverse. Lis bien ce qu'il te propose. Et reviens ici si tu as un problème. 

Je viens de faire le test avec mon MacBook. Ce dernier n'est pas synchro avec mon iPad. Lors du branchement iphoto s'ouvre et me propose d'importer les photos de l'ipad. Pas de soucis de ton cote donc.
lors du lancement de iTunes, tu pourras a nouveau synchroniser ton iPad et ton nouveau Mac.


----------



## Kaifen (7 Décembre 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour cette reponse rapide 
je suie rassurai, je test ca ce soir.

merci encore ++


----------

